# New SEPTA Inter-modal connection



## fairviewroad (May 6, 2015)

Bus to (freight) train!

3 Hurt After SEPTA Bus Jumps Median, Lands in Front of Freight Train in South Philadelphia



> A SEPTA bus jumped over a concrete median and onto train tracks — landing in front of a freight train — in South Philadelphia Tuesday evening injuring three people.
> 
> A SEPTA spokeswoman said the bus was trying to detour around the train, which was blocking the intersection of Columbus Boulevard and Tasker Street at the time of the crash.


Be sure to check out the photos.

Could have been a lot more serious, of course. And it just goes to show that Stupid Driver Tricks can also

be performed by bus drivers, not just truckers.


----------

